# Improving bow arm stability



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Tricep and deltoid exercises; triceps to get a rock solid extension of you bow arm and deltoid to better take the mass weight of the bow. 


Also bent over rows or a rowing machine with help both sides of the back. 


Use a stretch band or some free weights. You can get a stretch band set on amazon for like $25 - free weights tend a bit more. 

just do a basic google search on those and I'm sure you an find some videos or what not on how to hit those muscle groups.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Pay attention to the 'balance relationship' between your nock point/string grip and the bow grip angle/thumbpad interface. If your physiology likes a low wrist, then beating your head against the wall to make a high wrist grip angle acceptable for you will be a continual struggle

Ideally I want the draw force to be a straight line that extends from my thumbpad's pressure point's epicenter to, and bisects, the balance point of the span of my string fingers. To do so means that I can pull my draw weight through mostly bone and joints, with minimal muscle involvement. If I get there through tuning, and am mindful to get that inert balance in the setup phase of my shot sequence, I have a much easier time maintaining solid bow shoulder/arm stability with just a relaxed effort. If the string grip draw force is pulling the bow up or down or sideways one way or the other, then all kinds of supporting muscle structures/exertion is required to keep the bow shoulder/arm steady.

Gaining muscle and fitness through resistance training is always a good idea. Great strength is an asset, certainly, but it's not a prerequisite for a rock solid bow arm.


----------



## Archer-E (May 15, 2013)

I looked for a solid bow arm in the new Lancaster catalog, but no dice . Guess it'll have to be another DIY project!


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions Dacer. I certainly have more opportunites to do physical training than go to the range. So it should help out. My bow arm deltoid is usually the first thing to fatigue. 



lksseven said:


> If your physiology likes a low wrist, then beating your head against the wall to make a high wrist grip angle acceptable for you will be a continual struggle
> 
> Ideally I want the draw force to be a straight line that extends from my thumbpad's pressure point's epicenter to, and bisects, the balance point of the span of my string fingers.


I believe this may apply. I usually have to lower my bow hand (arrow in line with draw forearm) for everything to feel right. It could be that I’m coming from a trad background. If I position the thumb pad pressure point in line with the string fingers I have to run an abnormal tiller for the bow pull to "feel right" (not pulling into the web of my hand). 

What would you normally suggest for someone with this "struggle"?


----------



## arrowyn (Jul 4, 2013)

lower your draw weight, 



if I had a dollar for each time I heard the bow shop / range / coach tell someone one new to lower their draw weight . . . i'd a sky set up, a mk korea set up, a hpx, and a al1, plus a few hundred X10's or that $400 carbon thingy with a pointy end


runner ups: 

learn proper form

bone on bone (alignment)


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

For me, I had an unholy grail for a year and a half to customize my formula RX grip to where I was comfortable with it (see enclosed pics - my efforts to stabilize my pressure point, and to make the vertical angle more perpendicular). I finally figured out that the grip vertical angle on the RX riser was too 'high wrist' (for my liking) to compensate for, and went to a SKY TR7 riser, which has a lower wrist grip angle (more perpendicular to the ground) that was much more comfortable for me. 

BTW, by 'in line', I mean that the draw force should be a straight line between the epicenter of your thumbpad pressure point (at your most comfortable hand/wrist position, or at least in the hand/wrist position you have committed to shooting) and the midpoint of your string finger span. That way you don't have to spend any energy/muscle distractions with countering the bow wanting to pull down or up or sideways. Unfortunately, it takes (me anyway) some time/experimentation to 'get there'.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

lksseven said:


> BTW, by 'in line', I mean that the draw force should be a straight line between the epicenter of your thumbpad pressure point (at your most comfortable hand/wrist position, or at least in the hand/wrist position you have committed to shooting) and the midpoint of your string finger span. That way you don't have to spend any energy/muscle distractions with countering the bow wanting to pull down or up or sideways. Unfortunately, it takes (me anyway) some time/experimentation to 'get there'.


Wish I could find that happy medium with a compound/release combination. I'd probably become a millionaire....


----------

